# 4 Months old and ears not up yet?



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Zeeks ears use to be up 24/7 when he was about 2 months. Then one of them went down and now both. He is still teething. He has all of his bottom teeth to come in so should I be worried or no?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

No he is still young and teething wait until he is 6 - 7 months before worrying, if they were up before the general rule of thumb is that they will go up again


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay got it, if they aren't up around 6-7 months are you suppose to tape them? I've read that after 6 months it doesn't really help much


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

tamaramarrero said:


> Okay got it, if they aren't up around 6-7 months are you suppose to tape them? I've read that after 6 months it doesn't really help much


If they are not up by 7 months then its time to tape/glue them, but not before then as they are still teething ( teething generally ends at around 6 - 7 months) and you dont want to do it before hand, there have been people who tape/glued their dogs ears even up to a year old and sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt, but I bet you wont have to worry about that anyway, as you said they were up all the time when he was younger, GSD ears do what I like to call "the ear dance" while they are teething,and they will go up and down and sideways and one up and one down then the next day they will be reversed ect I wouldnt worry he is still too young to even think about worrying about his ears


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> If they are not up by 7 months then its time to tape/glue them, but not before then as they are still teething ( teething generally ends at around 6 - 7 months) and you dont want to do it before hand, there have been people who tape/glued their dogs ears even up to a year old and sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt, but I bet you wont have to worry about that anyway, as you said they were up all the time when he was younger, GSD ears do what I like to call "the ear dance" while they are teething,and they will go up and down and sideways and one up and one down then the next day they will be reversed ect I wouldnt worry he is still too young to even think about worrying about his ears


Yah his are up sometimes, down others and some days both will be up for a hour or so then he only has one up and so on it changes. 






this was him about two months ago






this is now.

Also at 4 months should he be able to run full mode? He has really big paws and this is my first shepherd that's why I ask so many questions but I feel like he doesn't have full strength with his back legs yet he struggles with his back legs to jump on The bed or couch.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

What does your breeder say? IF it's an experienced breeder I'd go with her recommendations as she'll know her lines & their development better than anyone. Djiboutis breeder suggests taping at 5 mos, I think. I know if it's delayed too long it's often unsuccessful.

Djibouti's came up ~4, 4.5 mos. When I picked him up, his littermates ears were all fully standing while his were down. I'm ashamed to admit it gave me a moment's pang, but I reminded myself he really was my best match whether or not his ears came up.

Another poster on here noticed her dogs ears came up naturally when she played fetch so she played a ton of fetch games with her pup. Even if that doesn't help the ears, it can't hurt & is good for dog & owner in other ways.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Those ears look great. I'd be amazed if they don't stand on their own.


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> Those ears look great. I'd be amazed if they don't stand on their own.


Lol well that makes me secure thank god I was having a panic attack and my partner was like CHILL OUT IT WILL COME OUT and I just keep freaking out lol. Do you know anything about the back leg question I had?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

tamaramarrero said:


> Lol well that makes me secure thank god I was having a panic attack and my partner was like CHILL OUT IT WILL COME OUT and I just keep freaking out lol. Do you know anything about the back leg question I had?


He could just be still having the "puppy wobbles" but I would go get him checked by your vet just incase


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> He could just be still having the "puppy wobbles" but I would go get him checked by your vet just incase


Gotcha. Will do. I have so many questions lol I feel so dumb asking them all. Another question I have is when I take him to the dog park he doesn't really go and play with all the other dogs he kind of just sits by me and follows me around. When we are home though he plays like a real puppy with my other dog (pit/boxer mix) and will not leave him alone playing for an hour or so at a time with no stopping. Is this normal for him to be kind of anti social at the park? Or is he just scared because he isn't usually around several dogs. I've taken him a few times to the park now.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

tamaramarrero said:


> Gotcha. Will do. I have so many questions lol I feel so dumb asking them all. Another question I have is when I take him to the dog park he doesn't really go and play with all the other dogs he kind of just sits by me and follows me around. When we are home though he plays like a real puppy with my other dog (pit/boxer mix) and will not leave him alone playing for an hour or so at a time with no stopping. Is this normal for him to be kind of anti social at the park? Or is he just scared because he isn't usually around several dogs. I've taken him a few times to the park now.


My pup was afraid of new dogs at first but over time she became more and more social, I know a lot of GSD's that dont care to even interact with other dogs they would rather ignore and play with their owners instead. Id say its normal something he will grow out of most likely, I would suggest signing up for obedience classes so gets to be around other dogs in a control environment before just throwing him in a dog park with a bunch of other dogs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IF he's unsure of strange dogs now:

1) Don't overwhelm. Initially work with him where the unknown dogs are at a non-threatening distance. Let him gradually come to understand dogs aren't necessarily threatening. Decrease distances gradually & only after he is comfortable.

2) Keep his experiences positive. Be very certain he's not exposed to strange dogs that are aggressive or even just rambunctious.

3) Maintain a calm upbeat demeanor using a 'happy', encouraging voice.

4) IF he exhibits fear or uncertainty DO NOT coddle, 'reassure' or comfort. This will ultimately re-inforce his behavior.

5) Work or play with him so his focus in on you rather than the unknown dogs. Keep it enjoyable.

6) Should you & the pup have a negative experience keep it in perspective. Remain calm, matter of fact & NO CODDLING. Let him know it's not a big deal, not the end of the world & carry on.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Back to the ear thing. I am/was a little concerned about my guys ears. They seem done the dance. His left is still a little funny. But gets stiffer every day. He's 3.5 months now.
My point was, I read a lot of recommendations for bully sticks. Just went and got a few for Baron. He loves them.


----------

